# Colubrids > Pituophis >  I've Done It Again...

## Lady Python

Went to the Reptile shop for snake food - and bought another snake.

This time it's a baby Pinesnake/Bullsnake cross.  We're bringing him home on Sunday once we get his set-up ready for him (or her).

Anyone know what their temperament is like?  Not having experience of this type of snake, any hints and tips would be welcome.

He's (I'll call him "he" for the time being) a very pretty snake and seemed to be very inquisitive, coming right up to the side of the box he was in to look me straight in the eye!  I didn't handle him as he'd not long been fed.

Also any suggestions for names would be welcome.  I'm running out of names!

----------


## GirDance

Well, every experience I've ever had with a pine has been um...  interesting. 

I have never met a 'friendly' pine.  They don't seem to take well to handling, and I would suggest investing in a pair of gloves  :Smile: 

I had to get a couple pines set up in their new homes a few weeks ago, I asked around to everyone I knew who had experience with them and the general concensus was... "Wear gloves, be prepared to get tagged".

That being said, every snake is different, and who knows what you could do with some consistent and experienced handling with your own.

----------


## Lady Python

Well I'll soon find out.  He's just a baby so I'd expect him to be nippy anyway but he is so pretty and sweet looking I couldn't resist him, plus he is a nice colour - sort of brown, pink and white.  I'll post some pics when I get him.  That'll make 16 snakes in total (so far) :Very Happy:

----------


## jjspirko

I have seen plenty of pines that handle just fine.  Bulls too, Pines for some reason do seem to be more nippy and hissy then bulls as a rule.  Since you have a captive bred baby just handle him/her gently a lot and you will have no  problems.

----------

